# Visa 180 or 190 with 60 points



## susheelsingh28 (May 13, 2013)

Hi All,
As per point calculation to Lodge EOI, I am holding 60 points without considering any extra points like state sponsorship or dependent skill points. Which VISA is should be faster and better in my case 189 or 190?

If i hold 60 points , do i need to try to acquire additional 5 points to get spouse points?

Appreciate you reply in this regard.

Thanks,
Sushil


----------



## terminator1 (May 25, 2013)

depends on the code you are filing for.


----------



## susheelsingh28 (May 13, 2013)

I am filling for analyst Programmer.


----------



## terminator1 (May 25, 2013)

if you have filed it before july 1st. most likely you will get an invite on 189.


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

as long as you meet the minimum criteria of 60 points, that's all that matters. In saying that, if you have 65 points, you move up the queue and would likely get an invitation faster. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Sushil, 

the 190 visa has a *higher processing priority* (priority group 3) than the 189 visa (priority group 4). The processing time service standard for a 190 visa is 6 months and for a 189 visa it's 12 months. Source: Client Service Charter

*Considerations: *
That's the theory. In practice you have to add the processing time for your state sponsorship application as well. This can vary widely between states. For example South Australia currently reports an average processing time of only 3 weeks but it may take up to 12. And once you have a CO they are usually very fast (couple of days or weeks) if all documents and external reports are available and in order. Factors that significantly *delay* applications are referred *medicals*, *PCCs* (FBI etc.) and *external security checks*. Each of these can delay processing by multiple months and if they affect 189/190 applicants equally. In my opinion the "faster processing" advantage of the 190 visa is negligible. 

*My opinion: *Go for the *189* visa if you have 60+ points and your occupation is on the SOL. Leave the 190 slot for somebody with 55 points or a job on the CSOL. Plus, the 189 visa does not restrict where you have to settle down in Australia. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------

